# Weathering - 1st Attempt



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

So I tried my hand @ weathering a couple of cars. Please excuse the crappy cellphone pictures. I can't find my camera.

































I'm working on my first building now.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

WOW REALLY NICE FOR YOUR FIRST ATTEMPT!! it does make the whole car & train your gonna run look so more realistic !!! way to go !!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Excellent first try...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow! excellent work:appl:......did you do the graffiti by hand? I'm working on some rasta graffiti right now


----------



## railer5516 (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks good! Wat did u use?


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the comments.
Only the "STU" is done by hand, with a white grease pencil. The other graffiti came from a decal sheet.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190295835134?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Believe it or not, I used kid's water colors for the rust on El Capitan. Everything else was done with artist's chalk, then covered with sprayed on clear flat.


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

*More weathering*

The overall theme of my layout is a town left behind by the Interstate. It will have some older, dilapidated structures. This is the first. (Again, crappy cellphone pics.)

Initial kit construction









Mostly finished. How about that boarded up door & broken window.









The side, more broken windows

















Still a little detailing to do, but you get the idea.


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

Looking good.:thumbsup:


----------

